# Merry Christmas



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll be busy tomorrow, so...Merry Christmas everyone. Now to finish my shot of schnapps:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you, also. Let me refill that glass...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas Flyernut and all the great folks here on the Model Train Forum.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut,
And a belated Merry Christmas to you!! Been away for the holidays, and just back late last night.
Let the trains roll again!!
Aflyer


----------

